# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 1.88 Official 2x2 Single



## Username (Oct 12, 2013)

[youtubehd]Gj4KY9StMbU[/youtubehd]



> @Estonian Open 2013, First Round. Hope no-one breaks it later.
> 
> Dayan 2x2
> 
> More vids coming soon!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 12, 2013)

sick bro


----------



## (X) (Oct 12, 2013)

I have not used the new timers in competition before, but aren't you supposed to round off normally?


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 12, 2013)

(X) said:


> I have not used the new timers in competition before, but aren't you supposed to round off normally?



nope, they are truncated


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 12, 2013)

U' R \\ layer
U R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F U \\ CLL

6.38 tps


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

KongShou said:


> sick bro



Thanks!



CubeRoots said:


> U' R \\ layer
> U R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F U \\ CLL
> 
> 6.38 tps



yaytps! Thanks for the reconstruction!


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

THIS ISN'T NR ANYMORE! I BROKE IT MYSELF WITH 1.83


----------



## windhero (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn dude, very nice! Congrats!


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2013)

not even NR!!1!!11!!


----------



## Konsta (Oct 13, 2013)

"Hope *no-one* breaks it later."
Well, congrats anyway ;P


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

Spoiler: New NR



[youtubehd]OaIFRni2BXE[/youtubehd]



Mods, edit title?


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

windhero said:


> Damn dude, very nice! Congrats!



Thanks! 



ryanj92 said:


> not even NR!!1!!11!!







Konsta said:


> "Hope *no-one* breaks it later."
> Well, congrats anyway ;P



I didn't have time to think about what to write


----------

